# saltwater trolling motor really necessary?



## answer3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I am planning to buy a foot controlled bow trolling motor to do some fishing in lakes but also sometimes in river mouth or close to shore. I see the necessity of a foot controlled trolling motor in lakes as fishing spots are often close to trees or rocks, but is it really required for saltwater fishing? the price gap is so huge... how do you guys fish in saltwater? is it mainly anchored? do you need a trolling motor while drifting?


----------



## Deep V 3654 (Mar 12, 2015)

It depends on how you fish. In saltwater I'm primarily fishing water too shallow for the outboard and where the fish are easily spooked. So for me its a must. I'm in the market for on since I'm tired of paddling around with the oars just to put my friends on fish.


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 14, 2015)

I have never used one in salt water but have seen some that were. They were a mess. I sure wouldn't do it with a new motor that wasn't designated for salt.


----------



## rgodbold (Mar 14, 2015)

I use a regular transom mount Motor Guide 30lb in salt water because we fish creeks and marshy areas around oyster beds very close to the ocean. I run up the beginning of the creek then troll down it from area to area. I can't see the price difference in a saltwater to freshwater trolling motor, of course I never buy a new one anyway. I have lived in Florida all my life and only fish salt water and I have never worn out a trolling motor, I have lost them to theft, accident, and stupid fishing partners though, just keep it clean. If you are fishing in the middle of the river or the mouth with a strong current the trolling motor probably won't push you against the current anyway. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## answer3 (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the input guys! you say you don't recommend buying one new, but how do you know that there is no salt that went inside the motor or electronics and damaged the whole thing? can you rely on testing the trolling motor out of the water just to see if it runs and everything is good to go or do you have some other things to check?


----------



## duckfish (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a MinnKota 65, not saltwater model, that has been on 3 different boats. I believe it is about 8 years old. I know it has seen more use in brackish water and mild salt (Chesapeake Bay) than it has in fresh. I also run at least a few days of the year in the salt marshes of the Atlantic coast. Still works, never been an issue other than I have had to replace the on/off switch on the foot control and also the speed selector switch.

I rinse it off after use and once/year put dielectric grease on all the contacts.


----------



## answer3 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok so I was looking at the saltwater versions of Minn Kota (Riptide SP) and Motor Guide (Xi5) that are roughly $800 and $900 respectively so they have every feature I would need. I especially like the wireless control from the small remote, it seems great!! Another option would be to get a powerdrive v2 for freshwater only ($500) and add the wireless control using co-pilot ($150) and add a transom saltwater motor like the riptide ($250) but the total ($900) would be more expensive than buying the Riptide SP at $800 that could to all of the things I need. But this is still very expensive... Do you guys have any experience with the Riptide SP trolling motor? How is the wireless control from the remote? What are the major differences compared to the motorguide Xi5 saltwater one? I saw that the riptide had the autopilot function that apparently can keep your boat in one direction even when there are waves and wind, is it really efficient? Is this stuff worth it?


----------



## answer3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nobody uses this motor?


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a 70lb riptide on my boat, hand control. I definitely didn't want a foot control, and wireless control was out of my budget at the time. I don't regret my choice at all. Mine is simple, with minimal moving parts to break, rust, corrode, and it's stout. 

I caught a stump running downstream in a creek at about 6mph this winter. It hung up so good that I went off the front of the boat into 49 degree water, and when under the full load the TM prop was just about touching the keel of my boat. I know because I got a good upside down view of it right before I hit the water. I then used the motor housing as a step to climb back in (me-200lbs, 4 under layers and insulated overalls soaked to the core- about another 30-50lbs). Once in the boat I freed the TM from the snag, used it to navigate out of the creek, and have used it several times since with no trouble. The composite shaft truly impressed me that it didn't suffer any damage.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 24, 2015)

I have had a Motor Guide Brut (Cabelas) on my tinny since 2008. It is not a "saltwater" rated TM. I fish brackish and salt water. The only fresh water this thing see's is a rinse after use. I have never had a problem with it. It is the 50b 45 inch model. The remote foot pedal is great for tinny's without a casting deck. I also have the Keychain remote. It really comes in handy too.


If you can afford a saltwater rated model then it is better to be safe than sorry. The difference in price when I purchased was double. I think they are a little closer in price now.


----------

